# defy vs ???



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I know this is a comfort bike but can it be used for serious riding, ie. how is vs. synapse, others?


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I came off an S3, I have the 2010 Defy 0. I've done centuries with lots of climbing in 4.5 hours, ridden tons of fast group rides. There is nothing holding you, me or anyone else back using this bike. 

I've had three Cervelos, Felt F1, Cannondales, Serotta, Brodie Rodie, Quintana Roo, Kestrels you name it and I have to say the Giant Defy 0 is one of the best bikes I've ever owned. 

I changed the stem and bar to a Ritchey, added my Look Carbon pedals and have been riding the hell out of it. I just purchased their new XTC 0 29er hardtail.




steel515 said:


> I know this is a comfort bike but can it be used for serious riding, ie. how is vs. synapse, others?


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Defy 1 09 and it is great. Not the best for racing, which is why I will be upgrading, but otherwise it holds its own in the Hills and out on the bunh rides!! Comfortable.

I have also beateen plenty of more expensive bikes out racing so it is not to bad!!


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't understand your statement, "not the best for racing"??? My times on courses are no slower on my Defy 0 than they were on my Cervelo S3. The only advantage I felt on my S3 was on long flat roads where the aerodynamics of the the frame and 404's could be felt. My Defy 0 had the Dura Ace wheels so not as aero as the frame isn't as aero either. 

I don't use any spacers under my stem and my position is lower than most people on so-called race bikes using stacks of spacers. The Defy is responsive and handles well without being too nervous. Mine weighs 15.9 lbs with pedals and two cages, it's a M/L, I'm six foot and 155lbs. 




Wildcard said:


> I have a Defy 1 09 and it is great. Not the best for racing, which is why I will be upgrading, but otherwise it holds its own in the Hills and out on the bunh rides!! Comfortable.
> 
> I have also beateen plenty of more expensive bikes out racing so it is not to bad!!


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Comer said:


> I don't understand your statement, "not the best for racing"??? My times on courses are no slower on my Defy 0 than they were on my Cervelo S3.


Are you talking about the Defy Advanced?

Because I am talking about the standard Defy and it is very different to the Advanced. 

All I am saying is the Standard Defy is not setup as a race bike, it is more a training\bunch ride bike. I am after something more aimed and Racing but still comfortable for the normal training\bunch rides.

Dont get me wrong I think my bike is great, but the Aluminium Fram is a little on the heavy side.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sure like mine :thumbsup: I'm not a racer by any means but do enjoy this bike. It has a little flex in it but that's what I needed for my first road bike. I think someone that's more advanced as a rider could compete on it for sure.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

All I am saying is the Defy advanced and standard are completly different bikes. I dont have the Advanced and can say it is a great entry level bike not really setup for cometitve road racing. 
I am looking at upgrading to a TCR Advanced or Specialized Tarmac, but after looking at the above picture may have to consider the Defy Advanced because it dose look nice.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

you have to ride it yourself. you can't just rely on what people tells you about their ride experience on their bikes. what works for them does not mean that it will also work for you. and make sure you get fitted.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

willieboy said:


> Sure like mine :thumbsup: I'm not a racer by any means but do enjoy this bike. It has a little flex in it but that's what I needed for my first road bike. I think someone that's more advanced as a rider could compete on it for sure.


Flex! How much do you weigh?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

shokhead said:


> Flex! How much do you weigh?


160 pounds.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Wow! I'm surprised you would feel any.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

shokhead said:


> Wow! I'm surprised you would feel any.


Only when I'm pounding hard. Perhaps flex is the wrong term. I've ridden stiffer bikes with less flex but for my use and my training program, the defy is perfect (so far). Maybe a stiffer bike is in my future someday but for now this one meets my needs perfectly


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

*2010 Defy Advanced 2*

I just bought a 2010 Defy Advanced 2 for $2100 at my local LBS. It's a downright beautiful bike and I pick it up tomorrow. I compared it to the a standard Defy at $1,800 but for the extra $300 to get a carbon frame and all 105 components seems like a bargain. Plus I think they upgraded the wheels too. I'll have to check again when I pick it up. I was seriously considering a Cannondale CAAD 10 or a Specialized Roubaix. This seems like a great bike and I can't wait to ride it. Hope I got a decent price. I'll post pics once I have enough posts. I'm just getting back into riding and don't plan on any races, just strictly for fitness and pleasure at least for now.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats !! Great bike and enjoy it in good health


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just picked up the bike tonight and if weather permits will be taking it out for a ride tomorrow. I'll post picks as soon as I have sufficient posting priveledges. It looks so amazing I can't stand it.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

I took a small test ride tonight and I can't believe how great this bike feels compared to the hybrid I have been riding all summer (cannondale bad boy with 700x38 wheels). It's so effortless to accelerate. I think I will enjoy becoming a roadie.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Just saw a Pinarello FP2 for about the same price as my Defy Advanced 2. It had the 105 group set I think. The FP2 looks a little more race oriented vs endurance but it sure looked like a sweet set up. I wish I would have seen it before buying my Giant just to compare. No buyer's remorse though, so far I really like my bike, although the fit may need a little more dialing in for me to get it just right.


----------



## roadrashxx (Nov 24, 2005)

Gus90 said:


> Just saw a Pinarello FP2 for about the same price as my Defy Advanced 2. It had the 105 group set I think. The FP2 looks a little more race oriented vs endurance but it sure looked like a sweet set up. I wish I would have seen it before buying my Giant just to compare. No buyer's remorse though, so far I really like my bike, although the fit may need a little more dialing in for me to get it just right.


I like that colour scheme on your Defy Advanced and the graphics especially the use of white. Haven't seen it before. Beautiful indeed.

I wouldn't worry about the FP2. It's beautiful but entry-level Pinarello's aren't that fantastic, really. They're pretty portly too. Pretty sure that one weights on the wrong side of 19lb's.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Comer said:


> I don't understand your statement, "not the best for racing"??? My times on courses are no slower on my Defy 0 than they were on my Cervelo S3. The only advantage I felt on my S3 was on long flat roads where the aerodynamics of the the frame and 404's could be felt. My Defy 0 had the Dura Ace wheels so not as aero as the frame isn't as aero either.
> 
> I don't use any spacers under my stem and my position is lower than most people on so-called race bikes using stacks of spacers. The Defy is responsive and handles well without being too nervous. Mine weighs 15.9 lbs with pedals and two cages, it's a M/L, I'm six foot and 155lbs.


Would love to see your set up, pics please!!


----------



## motard5 (Aug 9, 2010)

do you know of any folks that actually race the Defy?


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I really like the looks of the white and red. Unfortunately, the fit wasn't right.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I have, took fourth in a crit:thumbsup:




motard5 said:


> do you know of any folks that actually race the Defy?


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll get some pics and load them here. Mine is the Advanced 0




Gus90 said:


> Would love to see your set up, pics please!!


----------



## a.iqbal (Aug 27, 2011)

hi everyone..i'm new to this forum and road bike riding. i'm on tight budget and planning to get a defy 3 2011 for commuting to my college. anyone has reviews on it? very much appreciated


----------

